# Things I don't miss.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was thinking early this week for some reason about things I don't miss here are my top three what are yours?

I don't miss 8 track cassette tapes (yeah I am old)
I don't miss the daily O.J news reports
I don't miss cleaning the line every night when I was a line cook

*Lets keep this lighthearted


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I don't miss working at a food co-op when the Grateful Dead come to town.
(Restock the patchouli on aisle 10!)

Nor do I miss hearing details of Monica Lewinsky's love life or weight loss/gain.

I don't miss Jerry Falwell, though I hope his heavenly aspirations have all come true.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I don't miss the smell of the vynil covers of my mother's 1973 Dodge Dart. It made my sister and I sick on long drives on hot summer days.

I don't miss the dailly report on Anna Nicole Smith's daughter's diaper count. What: too soon?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't miss the extremely hot summers of SE Georgia (but I do miss the mild winters!).

I don't miss cassette tapes that got hung in the player and unraveled, ruined forever.

I don't miss 80s and earlier country music. lol


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Speaking of the 80's I totally forgot something I don't miss

*Parachute Pants!!!!*
*Vanilla Ice*


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I don't miss cooking and baking on a wood and coal stove. Yeah, I'm old too!

I don't miss going camping with babies when the only diapers available were cloth! 

I don't miss washing all the dishes and pots from banquet dinners, by hand, at the Elks club. :crazy:

I don't miss having to stand in those god awful pointy toed spiked heels 8hrs. a day trying to sell clothing. 

I don't miss mini skirts trying to cover my chubby bottom and thighs. Oy! :blush:

That was fun! Thanks Nicko!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good thread, Nicko! I don't miss...

being single 
cars without seat belts 
nylon stockings (pre-pantyhose) :suprise:
my culinary life before I discovered Chef Talk!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, but every guy I know misses them! )


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I certainly don't miss pantyhose! That's why I pursued the career I have now.

But, I beg to differ, I do miss being able to buy real silk stockings.
Nothing makes a girl feel more feminine (or her guy feel hunky) than wearing a pair of black pure silk stockings with a seam up the back under a kicky silk skirt.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't miss....

Sleepless nights with young babies

Cleaning my aquarium

Wearing a boob tube :crazy:

8" floppy discs

Windows 98



Great thread Nicko thanks !


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

There's not too much I actually miss, that's what memory is for. Everything that used to annoy me doesn't seem to bother me anymore. And usually, things that I didn't like taught me something about myself.
For example, The Bangles music being played every 30 minutes on the radio.

Things I do miss?
The energy I had when I was younger.
The looks I had when I was younger.
Some of the girls I had when I was younger. (oh man, if I only knew then what I know now)
33' albums and a solid pioneer system to play them on.
Those old WW3 movies (Red Dawn, WW3 etc)

Cat Man


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

...the girl who ditched me because I got mad at her for using me (btw, shes been trying to contact me...ppffttt ya, like I'm gonna open those doors ever again)

...scratched CDs that won't play on my diskman that had a battery life of only 3hours

...highschool. Going to Oakwood CI was the second biggest mistake of my life. 

...my first computer, the 1 that sounded like a shop-vac on steriods. Funny how my current rig that runs 200x faster and has more fans runs far more scilent.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Cleaning the vents.

Deliming the Groen.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Hey Headless Chx
Where is Oakwood>
I went to Northern Secondary at Eglinton and Mt Pleasant

Cat Man


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

[QUOTE I do miss being able to buy real silk stockings.
Nothing makes a girl feel more feminine (or her guy feel hunky) than wearing a pair of black pure silk stockings with a seam up the back under a kicky silk skirt.[/QUOTE]

The imagery conjured up by the above response forced me to turn on the air-conditioner! 

doc


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Things I don't miss? Hmmmm Let's see. A couple are the "could have done without" too.

Professionally? Cleaning grease traps, hand writtten tickets, Dog and Pony show's (when the big cheese comes to visit), Premadona servers, 11 months without a day off, working for restaurant owners that don't have a clue about running a restaurant.

Personally? Life before I was married, sitting in Atlanta traffic, working in Mid-Town, living in Chicago area (traffic and population only), High School 
(some people/things), half the neighbors we've ever had (past only), living in KCMO, console stereos, electronics components with tubes, bias ply tires, whitewalls, vinyl roofs, talk of metric conversion, 55mph speed limit, gas lines (especially when pumping the gas), most of 70's (except for some of the music) and part of the 80's and 90's. Mullets, ABA, WFL, Baseball strike, Baseball after the strike....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

spike heels.....seems they would get wedged between the cracks in the sidewalk. Cripplers of young women.

having to dress up and wear makeup to impress my ex-husband's peers.....15 years of high heels, designer clothes and makeup. UGH...crocs, birks, elastic waist pants and a t-shirt please.....dress up only on occasion....gotta be one of the biggest assets of the profession.

Setting up market at 5am Saturday mornings....24 Sat mornings in a row.....rain, 100*heat, wind......

Louisiana June-Sept. 100*+ weather, 100% humidity....and it's not raining.

Camping on the ground....just does not feel good anymore, enough to escew it and bypass rustic shroom camping trips. Toliets are nice/showers nice/beds necessary.

1980's in western Louisiana we had to travel 1.5 hours to Alexandria to buy Granny Smith apples......

Root canals that took weeks instead of a couple of hours

Lack of good cheeses......seems like the good shtuff has been around forever but artisan cheeses in large numbers are fairly new to the marketplace. Guess it was Monterrey Jack, Munster, Cheddar, Swiss and blue cheese growing up....oh and limberger that no one actually ate.

Artisan beers.....boy howdy remember when it was a big deal in 1971-2 to get ahold of Coors?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't even want to know how that happened. Uggh sorry to hear about that.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Oakwood ave + St. Clair ave West


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

1970 root canals would take multiple visits over an extended period of time...now they complete a root canal in one visit. Not sure about the hows or whys but it's a vastly improved process.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

At the same time or do you trade off...?

BAHAHAHAHA!!!

Lemme see...
I am SO LOOKING FORWARD to not missing ANYthing about Hilton, Brittany's crotch or Anna Nichol.
I don't miss being married.
I don't miss my theraputic oxford shoes I had to wear up until I entered High School. 
I don't miss the oversized Layne Bryant ugly sacks for freaky tall and "overweight" (which amounted to anything over a size 8) teens.
Cramps once a month (yeah, I'm older too...:smoking
Weekly Diet Fads

April


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmm.... I don't miss:

-- wedding catering gigs that lasted until 2am
-- picking up dog poop in kennels when I worked with a vet
-- peppermint schnopps
-- leg warmers
-- aqua net
-- cold second day dorm room coffee after programming in pascal all night in the computer room
-- mean people
-- bad raw oysters (bad enough on the way down...)

Stocking side note -- I recently found out the power of stockings and strappy heels... I had no idea! Scary to think if they would have handed us a secret manual at 21....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how about:

Boone's Farm Strawberry (and other tutti-frutti flavors) "Wine"

then Zellar Swartzkatz

then Liebfermilch

about that time it was Heinekins and Becks Dark

I think Lancers was big as was Mateus......

Drinking age was 18 in both Memphis and New Orleans....not good.......

French chauvinist chefs, especially when you're young and female.

Cross country family vacations that took weeks in unair conditioned automobiles.....annoying kid brother taking up more than his fair share of the backseat.

Hair rollers you slept in prior to blow driers and curling wands.....or the electric rollers.......

Farrah Facett layered hair, how much time does it take to style it?????

white gloves on Sunday.....how long does it take for them to turn brown or one to disappear?

rough petti coats on the backs of tender legs so that your "nice" dress will flair

nuns with rulers


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How can you say that about my (then) favorite: Annie Green Springs! 

The hair styling thing.... I think I was seriously damaged by the hair styling disasters of that period.  My curly-hair friends used orange juice cans (they used to be metal, remember?) or ironed their hair. Mine was (and still is) stick-straight and resistant to any efforts to make it curl or even bend.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't miss where I worked 17 yrs, having more fun in my new career.

I don't miss when my twins were infants and I hardly ever got good sleep.

I don't miss my old 286 computer.

I don't miss Boone's either!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Boone's Farm? Go for the good stuff. Cold Duck all the way!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Rulers? I think I tried to block those years out. Forget the ruler. Our Nuns went straight to the chaulkboard pointers. First but definitely not the hand experience with this one.:blush:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

...having curfews. My mother was a stickler on that, 8:30pm was bed time, 9pm latest. And when I was out like a light, or at least when she thought I was, out comes the NES and Klax.

...the long lunch breaks at school. This is a sort of miss but don't miss scenario. We use to have at least once per week, 3-4hour breaks between classes so what else would a college freshman do? Well we got like 4 bars in the area, take your pick! Good times, minus when we would all run face first into the doors and get to class late with black eyes and facial bruises. 

...going to Chinatown every, litterally EVERY, weekend. Us Chinese can do great food but for the love of god, THE MARKETS STINKS SOMETHING FIERCE! If it rained the day before and next morning is 30C+ and humid, oh dear lord kill me.

...being called "baby" by my grandmother. Up till I was 16, I was known as "Baby" even though I'm only the 2nd yongest. Even she admits that shes losing her mind, can't even remember what day it is let alone wtf to call me when she answers the phone.

...rewinding old tapes after finish watching a movie and risk destroying it in the process. I can't remember how many copys of Mortal Kombat I wasted rewinding it on those stupid rewinding machines. I wanna kiss the person who created DVD videos.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Hah some time soon these will be our good old days!

Loving life in my 3rd career.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

if you had piano lessons and didn't have the appropriate arch to the palm of your hand there was a rubber ball you had to keep in place as you practiced scales.....or the knuckle rap......nuns again......you know none of the lay piano teachers rapped our hands.

ok....mystery meat, every school cafeteria had it......along with canned spinach (gag, cough, gag) and usually there was at least one school that made you eat what was on your plate or supervised trying everything.....stewed prunes....canonball peas.....yep canned spinach gotta be right up there under the heading of "don't miss".

Nuns' did not have the corner on physical behavior reminders.....1969 Mr Dolman at First Lutheran Elementary in Little Rock, AR. had a special 28" long, 1.5" thick paddle made especially for the 5th grade class.....and did mass class paddlings. What made it even more sadistic was he had 1/2" holes cut into the part that hit your hiney so that it would sting more....
Wow, had not remembered that in years.... in charge of young minds and spirits (oh and bodies). 

cartridge fountain pens that leaked.

white out....remember prior to computers there were typewriters that did not have spell check....not that we use it but at least there's not white out all over the screen.

leaving meat out on the counter all day or overnight to thaw.....wonder how many bouts with "flu" were really food borne illness.

fruit perfume
black light posters
incense....cough, gag, cough......
wigs, hair pieces, falls.......60's and early 70's.....oh big hair....there are studies that correlate the height of the hair with loss of grey cells.
Hair spray may have contributed.

ok polyester pant suits when they first came out.....snags....pulls....ugh.

airline jeans that had two zippers that did not stay up but cut into your lower abdomin as throughout the day.

bell bottoms that tripped you and dragged through the mud.

HUGE belt buckles for hiphuggers that were outrageously painful when you sat down.

long handwoven belts with beads that whacked you as you walked.....if it was a brisk walk it could be painful.

Crocheted bikinis.....worn once.....

half finished needlepoint projects.....

Peasant blouses with sleeves that dragged through everything.

Hmmmmm late 60's early 70's were really not good clothing years.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:lol::lol::lol:

Shroom, we must be close to the same age with this and most of your posts that come later. YIKES!

But speaking of wine-like products:
Manichevitz scarred me for years (nasty trick to play on children at Passover ). So what did I drink when I was legally old enough? Spaniada (sp?) and Tyrolia.  Mateus was only for romantic occasions.
Needless to say, I don't miss any of them.

So did you use those big, hairy, black mesh curlers with the silver loops through them? I probably still have dents in my head from those suckers.

Don't miss hairspray; playtex girdles with garters attached; gym class (where one had to struggle out of and then back into said garments); long, heavy chandelier-type earings that smacked me in the face every time I turned my head too quickly; micro minis that only looked good when I was standing absolutely still; floor-length "peasant" skirts and Afghani dresses that I tripped on and ripped constantly; dry shampoo that never worked; and I'm with you on all those wide belts.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't miss the food at the boarding school I went to in India. I suffered for years, and maybe that's why I was determined to be a competent cook, in my own mind at least.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The decline of ozone in the upper atmosphere coincides with the Rap era. I don't call it Rap "music" because that's an oxymoron.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Phoebe, I was born in July 1958. Legal drinking age was 18 so subtract a few years from that..Boones Farm was just koolaid with a kick...babies, we were babies....talking philosophical trash and wondering why society was changing for the worse.

I had straight hair down past my waist throughout middle school and high school....steam rollers and electric rollers were primary, though there were plenty of bobby pins and combs for granny buns. Though I do remember having pink sponge rollers wtih the plastic clasps that left ridges along with the curl. Without a blow drier it took at least an hour for it to dry....that means if I washed it prior to going to school I either left with it wet or got up really early so it would dry.

The wood desks with the metal grommets would somehow wrap around my hair and every stupid time class would change my hair would be jerked out by the roots. 

Ok got a good one, the lemon spray you put on your hair to sunbleach it and become a blond.....or iodine in baby oil to fry in at the pool....why iodine? and absolutely SPF was nowhere in our pool bags.

Oh this is a good one......disposable diapers in 1982 that leaked out the non-elastic leg holes, out the top, etc.....oh man, what a mess! and usually all over the bed, the baby, me, anything else in the near proximity.

White wicker baby furniture.....read the above.

How about the swings that had a turning handle and jerked the little ones almost to sleep then stopped 10 minutes later.....

Wooden clogs that trashed your knees.

tripping over long skirts was not fun.....

self piercing earrings....springs on the back with sharp points that gradually went through your ear, mine probably took a week to get through. Cheap posts that infected pierced ears. Nobody really pierced anything else back then.....at least that we knew of.....though some friends in high school got mickey tatoos on their hips. Gotta be in 1975-6 so I'm kinda wondering if they are still society ladies with cartoons etched on their thighs. 


Humongous hoop earrings that got tangled in hair.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't miss smoking (been 5 years)
I don't miss been single (wife and I are great together)
I don't miss hair parted in the middle with brush in pants, mullets or very long hair.

I don't miss ABBA and Celine Dion signing in French on a Québec radio, her native tongue (although she's still around in English)....
(I may offend some here...)
I don't miss Elvis, the Rolling Stones nor the Beatles (the WERE great but times have changed)
Luc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Being single
Driving 35,000 miles a year as a sales rep for Colorado Prime Foods!
10,000 Lemon Meringue pies in a shift
drugs in the 70's


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

fluorescent anything
80s hair (aquanet anyone?)
Tang (that horrible orange juice)
beanie babies
not being able to buy any ethnic food supplies
not being able to find any ethnic restaurants
the days before internet
my ex
hand washing ALL the dishes
tv dinners
when I couldn't cook
crimping irons
zippers on the backs of jeans
butt bows
my old crappy electric stove


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi Nicko awesome thread. Smiling hugely over here.

I don't miss:

My mind, I lost it somewhere between going bananas and crazy.
My school days, vicious bitches.
My 30's



Next please!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't miss "non-stick" pans that gain a lot of stick after a few uses (but there are still some around).

I don't miss my old 35 mm camera--my digital one is much better.

I don't miss Hewlett-Packard at all.

I don't miss my mother-in-law (now 130 miles between us).

I don't miss having no fridge in India, though daily fresh food was great.

I don't miss my minimum-wage line cook job (they didn't pay us enough especially if the A/C was not working).

I don't miss "curry powder" that has no taste--now I know where to get curry blends fresh.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

wow, I forgot about those "KILLER NUNS" with eyes on the back of their heads and the deadliest aim this side of the Rocky Mountains.

Being set up with a "nice" boy by good meaning family members

When being intelligent meant you were an outcast nerd

oh and my least favorite, having my MOM go bra shopping for me. She would try to fit me into those Rosalind Russel Torpedo things!! ( that Madona brought back!).. and this was in the 70's!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Agggh!!!! Are you crazy?!! Elvis, you don't miss Elvis??!! 

Ooooh be still my breaking heart!!!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok got a good one, the lemon spray you put on your hair to sunbleach it and become a blond.....or iodine in baby oil to fry in at the pool....why iodine? and absolutely SPF was nowhere in our pool bags.

lol, these are good...

The iodine was to give yourself a little color while you lay out in the sun for hours, the preliminary self tanner...lol

ahhhhhhhhhh the good ole days of TAR BEACHES!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Crispy critters.....went to the pool this past week 4x and got burned using 30 SPF it now itches and hurts, it is not a good combo.

I don't miss feeling like I have to dress up and be nice to my husband's partners, who were general jerks. 

Television is not missed around here, have not had one in the house since 2000. It is absolutely hilarious to see peoples' reaction when they hear that....I cannot tell you how many want to give/buy me a set.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

The company I work for puts ads on TV--I've never seen them since I don't have a TV here, so when my customers bring the ads up I have to admit I don't have a tv:suprise:


----------



## harryd56 (Jul 29, 2007)

:chef:I don't miss:

Making bisquits, bacon, creamed beef, powdered eggs, and homefries for 350 by lantern light at 2 a.m. in the dead of a Korean winter
Sleeping on the ground in the winter
Cleaning the greasetraps in the old WWII mess halls

 And like you Nikko, I definitely don't miss cleaning the line at night or any other time for that matter...:lol:


----------



## chef ladybug (Aug 14, 2007)

Same here. Anneke simply beat me to it :smoking:


----------

